
JavaZone 2013: Javapocalypse - wglb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3418SeWZfQ
======
shire
Amazing felt like a real movie, Java really is ubiquitous

------
coherentpony
This is brilliant. Fantastically done and made me laugh.

